# carers allowance appeal



## kc ann (1 Aug 2010)

hi, i was refused carers allowance for my husband, as they said he is not physically disabled, but he is suffering from a mental illness and needs supervision. aslo i need to make sure he takes medication and as he is suicidal needs watching almost constantly. i have appealed this disision and waiting for oral hearing sice march. has any1 been thru same? i would be greatful for advice/ opinion


----------



## davidandal (10 Aug 2010)

*Carers Appeal*

I am in the same boat as you.  My husband is mentally ill and the last 4 years of my life have been hard caring for him.  I have to supervise him all the time plus medications have to be managed.  Have you heard about your appeal yet, mine is still not decided.  I am so stressed over the whole thing that i dont know whether im coming or going.  Caring for mentally ill people is actually such a challenge.  Post back and let me know how you are getting on.


----------



## kc ann (4 Nov 2010)

hi i finally got my date for appeal, its thursday nov 11th. im still waiting for some medical info from the docors so hope to have it monday, have you heard anything about your appeal yet? im etting a bit nervous to be honest its been an 18 month wait. the reason it was refused in first place was they said husband wasnt physically disabled, but ive alot of info now about his mental health.


----------



## davidandal (7 Jan 2011)

Hi Kc, Im still waiting. I got a letter about a month ago to let me know that an oral hearing will be arranged. still waiting. How did you get on. Please reply I would love to know how it went for you.


----------

